# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  المشكلات النفسية التي تواجه المعاقين بصرياً:

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

المشكلات النفسية التي تواجه المعاقين بصرياً: 


1- القلق وفقدان الثقة: 

إن مجرد الشعور بالاختلاف عن الأفراد العاديين يسبب للفرد قلق نفسي، وذلك لأن عجز المعاق بصرياً يفرض عليه عالما محدودا وحين يرغب في الخروج من عالمه الضيق والاندماج في عالم المبصرين ، يجد نفسه يحتاج إلى الاستقلال والتحرر ولكنه حينما يقوم بذلك يصطدم بآثار عجزه التي تدفعه مرة أخرى إلى عالمه المحدود وحينئذ يتعرض لاضطرابات نفسية حادة نتيجة لشعوره بعجزه عن الحركة بحرية وعلى السيطرة على بيئته كما يسيطر عليها المبصر، فحركة المعاق بصرياً تبدو مضطربة بطيئة وتخلو من عنصر الثقة، فهو يتلمس طريقه تلمسا يتجلى فيه الخوف من أن يصطدم بشيء أو يتعثر أو يقع، وخوفه هذا يجعله أميل إلى عدم الخوض في مغامرات استطلاعية قد تعرضه للأذى. ولذلك يكبت المعاق بصرياً دافع حب المعرفة واستجلاء أسرار ما حوله، وإذا استجاب المعاق بصرياً مرة لدافع حب الاستطلاع فإنه قد يتعرض لتجربة قاسية تجعله يكبت هذا الدافع فيما بعد.
وهناك نوعين من القلق، (قلق الانفصال) وهو قلق المعاق بصرياً من انقطاع العلاقة بينه وبين الأفراد الذي يعتمد عليهم في تدبير شؤون حياته وفي إمداده بالمعلومات البصرية، ومن هؤلاء الأفراد، الوالدين والأخوة والأصدقاء، أما النوع الثاني من القلق فهو (قلق الفقدان الكلي للبصر) وهذا النوع خاص بضعاف البصر من المعاقين بصرياً الذين يخشون فقدان البقية الباقية من بصرهم ويصبحوا مكفوفين كلياً.




2- الكبت: 


يلجأ المعاق بصرياً للكبت كوسيلة دفاعية توفر له شعور بالأمن وتوفير الرعاية له وتجنبه الاستهجان والاستنكار فيضغط على بعض رغباته، ويمتنع عن تنفيذ بعض النزوات، ويضحي ببعض اللذات من أجل الحصول على تقبل الناس له والفوز بالشعور بالأمن وتجنب الاستهجان والاستنكار.



3- الاعتزال والتعويض: 

يلجأ المعاق بصرياً للاعتزال كوسيلة هروبية من بيئة يخيل إليه أنها عدوانية أو أنها على الأقل لا تحبه بالقدر الكافي، كما يلجأ إلى التعويض كاستجابة لشعوره بالعجز أو النقص فيكرس وقته وجهوده مثلا لينجح في ميدان معين يتفوق فيه على أقرانه، ويستلزم منه هذا التفوق بذل أكبر مجهود فيضغط على نفسه بما قد يتجاوز طاقتها ، فتكون احتمالات انهياره نتيجة ذلك وإصابته بالإرهاق العصبي احتمالات كبيرة، وهو بلجوئه إلى هذه الحيل يكون مدفوعا بشعوره بأنه أقل كفاءة من المبصر.



4- مشكلات النمو والمراهقة: 

المعاق بصرياً مثل الشخص العادي عليه أن يواجه المشكلات التي يواجهها كل فرد في المجتمع مثل مشكلات النمو ، وخصوصاً في مراحل المراهقة واكتمال النمو ، كذلك مشكلات التوافق الاجتماعي، ومن الظواهر غير العادية في الشخصية التي تلاحظ كثيراً عند بعض المعاقين بصرياً كثرة التخيل، وأحلام اليقظة، والواقع أن المعاق بصرياً كالشخص العادي قد يشعر بالإحباط فيلجأ إلى أحلام اليقظة في محاولة تعويضية لإشباع نزعاته المختلفة . ويلاحظ أن أحلام اليقظة كأحلام النوم عند المعاق بصرياً، عبارة عن صور صوتية، وليست بصرية خصوصاً عند المولود أعمى، وفي أحلام اليقظة يحقق ما عجز عن إدراكه، أو فهمه ، أو إشباعه في العالم الخارجي . وكثرة أحلام اليقظة وزيادتها عن الحد المعقول قد تؤدي إلى تعود المعاق بصرياً الحياة في عالم من نسج الخيال يشبع فيه رغباته، ويحقق آماله، ويحصل فيه على ما لم يحصل عليه في عالم الواقع . وقد يؤدي هذا بالتدريج إلى انفصاله عن عالم الواقع.

م/ن
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره غاااليتي دمعه 
ع الطرح الرااائع
سلمت يمنااااااك وعسااااك ع القوووه
ننتظر جديدك المتألق
موفقه

----------


## ليلاس

* طرح رااائع ..*

*تسلمي غاليتي ع النقل القيم ..*

*الله يعطييك العافية ..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

موضوع جمييل ومعلومات لطيفه 
سلمت يداك اختي دمعه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## همس الصمت

موضوع جميل جداً دموع ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على الطرح الموفق ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يسلمـــوا غناتي على التواصل الطيب*
*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح*

----------

